# AEG Modicon Dolog AKF



## jbloder (18 März 2011)

Guten Morgen Miteinander,

Ich habe einen Programmausdruck einer AEG-Steuerung erhalten und soll das Programm in eine S7-300 schreiben. Leider habe ich noch nie eine AEG-SPS gesehen und kann nicht alle Befehl deuten.
Wenn also jemand von euch so gütig wäre, sein Wissen mit mir zu teilen...

1.  SMx
     In der Symolik finde ich "SMx", "SMx.x", "SMBx", "SMWx" oder "SMD".
     Ich nehme an das steht für SystemMerker???
     Muss ich die irgendwie selbst beschreiben, die kommen im Programm
     nämlich nur lesend vor.

2.  Timer-Aufruf
     Der Timer hat folgende Anschlüsse:
     T-s: E0.0      Startsignal für Timer?
     ZB:  100MS   Laufzeit?
     SW: K 100     ???
     R:    E0.1      Rücksetzen?

     Wo sehe ich, ob der Timer Ein- oder Ausschaltverzögert, 
     Impulsverländernd, etc ist???

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!!!

lg
jbloder


----------



## HPE (18 März 2011)

jbloder schrieb:


> 2.  Timer-Aufruf
> Der Timer hat folgende Anschlüsse:
> T-s: E0.0      Startsignal für Timer?
> ZB:  100MS   Laufzeit?
> ...



Was ich noch weiss:
T-s: Startsignal
ZB: Zeitbasis (hier 100 ms)
SW: Zeitwert (K 100 = Konstante 100, ergibt also 100 * 100ms = 10s Zeitwert)
R: Rücksetzsignal

Es gibt nur Einschaltverzögerungen. Andere Arten von Zeitgliedern muss man sich damit selbst programmieren.

Gruss
HPE


----------



## jbloder (18 März 2011)

Danke,
diese Infos sind schon mal SEHR nützlich!!!

Jetzt wär da noch der Punkt mit den Systemmerkern:
Im Programm wird des öfteren ein "SM2 - Einschaltmerker" verwendet.
Wie muss man den in der S7 nachbilden?

Bitte um Infos!


lg
jbloder


----------



## HPE (18 März 2011)

Ich hab mal ein wenig gekramt und noch ein altes AEG-Programm gefunden. Da war eine ziemlich komplette Symbolik dabei. Den Bereich der Systemmerker habe ich in eine TXT-Datei gepackt. Vielleicht hilft Dir das schon weiter.

Gruss
HPE


----------



## jbloder (18 März 2011)

Bei dir heißt der SM2 "OB_Zeit_1 läuft".
In meiner Symbolik heißt er "Einschaltmerker".
In meinem Programm wird er haputsächlich für das Rücksetzen von FlipFlop-Merkern oder Timern verwendet.

Vielleicht ist der SM2 im ersten Zyklus nach CPU-Start gesetzt, und löscht somit beim CPU-Start Zeiten und Merker - könnte das stimmen???

Würde auch bedeuten, das die Merker, die von SM2 gelöscht werden, remanent sind!?!


----------



## blasterbock (18 März 2011)

In der Anfangszeit der SPS war nicht sichergestellt, dass alle Merker beim Einschalten auf Status "0" waren.
Deshalb hat man sich einen Richtimpuls gebaut, der im 1. Zyklus alle Merker zurückgesetzt hat.
Sehr häufig fand man da auch die Variante, dass ein Ausgang auf einen Eingang geschaltet wurde, der diese Funktion dann wahrgenommen hat.


----------



## marlob (18 März 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Files die ic aus einem anderen Beitrag hier im Forum kopiert habe. Vielleicht helfen sie dir ja weiter.


----------



## marlob (18 März 2011)

Hier noch ein Dokument


----------



## jbloder (18 März 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle für die tolle Unterstützung!

Ich habe jetzt noch eine kleine Feinheit bei den Timern entdeckt:
Einige Timer haben die Anschlüsse

- T-0
- ZB
- SW
- R

wieder andere haben

- T-s
- ZB
- SW
- R

oder

- 1 V
- ZB
- SW
- R

Anscheinend gibts doch auch andere Timer als Einschaltverzögerer!?!

Weiß das jemand von euch?

lg
jbloder


----------



## Trgo (18 März 2011)

Tag zusammen,

@marlob
meines Wissens unterscheidet man zwischen DOLOG AKL ---> für A010/A020 SPS und zwischen DOLOG AKF ---> ging meines Wissens ab A120 los


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kieler (21 März 2011)

Hi ich weiss ja nicht, ob es noch aktuell ist. 
AEG kannte so ziemlich die gleichen Zeiten, die auch Step7 kennt.
Deine Beispiele sind :

T-0 = Einschaltverzögerung
T-S = speichernde Einschaltverzögerung
1^V = verlängerter Impuls

Die anderen Angaben von Dir sind die Parameter.

ZB = ZeitBasis (wenn 1000 = 1 Sekunde)
SW = Sollwert wenn ZB = 1000 und SW = 5, dann hast Du 5 Sekunden 
R = Rückstellung wie bei jeder Zeit







jbloder schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle für die tolle Unterstützung!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt noch eine kleine Feinheit bei den Timern entdeckt:
> Einige Timer haben die Anschlüsse
> ...


----------



## jbloder (22 März 2011)

Besten Dank,
genau die Infos hab ich gebraucht 

lg
jbloder


----------



## Kieler (22 März 2011)

jbloder schrieb:


> Besten Dank,
> genau die Infos hab ich gebraucht



Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, kannst Du Dich gern melden. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren viel Zeit damit verbracht, AKF Programme nach Step7 zu konvertieren. Nun habe ich unsere Kunden fast alle durch. Jetzt Frage ich mich wohin ich jetzt die Step7 Programme portieren kann. Codesys? Vermutlich nicht.


----------



## jbloder (22 März 2011)

Eine Frage hätt ich noch:

Der Timer mit dem Anschluss "0-T" ist dann ein Ausschaltverzögerer???


----------



## Kieler (22 März 2011)

jbloder schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätt ich noch:
> 
> Der Timer mit dem Anschluss "0-T" ist dann ein Ausschaltverzögerer???



Richtig. "0-T" ist die Ausschlatverzögerung.


----------



## jbloder (22 März 2011)

Ausgezeichnet


----------



## Ndjitou (23 April 2014)

Hallo,
 ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte gern um Hilfe bitten.Also ich soll einen AKL-Anwenderprogramm(AEG 350) in Step7(S7-1500) umschreiben.Ich habe aber keine Ahnung von AKL und möchte von daher ein Paar Hinweise oder Tipps bekommen wie ich vorgehen bzw. womit ich anfangen soll.
Jede Hilfe nehme ich gerne an.


----------



## erdmann (23 April 2014)

Hallo,

meinst Du das gute alte AKF35?
Da könnte ich noch ein paar Kenntnisse ausgraben.


----------



## Ndjitou (23 April 2014)

Hallo Erdmann,
genau das meine ich.


----------



## erdmann (23 April 2014)

Hallo,

was brauchst Du? Vielleicht krieg ich's ja noch zusammen.

AKF35 hat mit DOLOG AKF nicht allzuviel zu tun. AKF35 war seinerzeit die 
Programmierumgebung für AEG A350 und später A250. 
Hat mehr gemeinsam mit S5 als mit DOLOG.

mfg. Erdmann


----------



## Kieler (23 April 2014)

Hallo,

ja es finden sich immer noch ein paar Schätze der A Serie, welche abgelöst werden sollen. Für die Umsetzung gibt es grob zwei Möglichkeiten. Zum einem übernimmt man stur das alte Programm 1:1 oder man schreibt alles neu. Neben dieser schwarz weiß Logik gibt es natürlich auch zwischen Stufen.
Am einfachsten ist es, dass Programm als AWL Version einfach zu übernehmen. Die AWL Befehle zwischen AEG und Siemens unterscheiden sich. Aber man kann vieles mit suchen und ersetzen machen. Hierzu muss man unter AKF das Programm in eine Datei drucken. Dann erhält man die Quelle in einer Textdatei, welche man entsprechend bearbeitet. Diese Methode kann schnell gehen hat aber zwei Nachteile. Sobald viele Standard-Funktionsbausteine eingesetzt wurden, muss für diese Ersatz geschaffen werden. Weiterhin versteht man das eigentliche Programm nicht wenn es nur 1:1 übernommen wird. Dieses kann sich dann bei der Inbetriebnahme rächen.
Die zweite Methode ist es das Programm einfach neu zu schreiben. Vieles lässt sich heute einfacher mit SCL lösen als damals in AWL. Der Einsatz von Multi Instanzen usw erleichtert die Programmerstellung. Aber das kostet natürlich deutlich mehr Zeit, da man sich in das Verfahren vertiefen muss.
Das ganze hängt stark von dem Einzelfall ab. Wieviele EAs hat die Steuerung? Ist sie vernetzt? Wie kompliziert ist das Programm/Verfahren.
Wie du dich auch immer entscheidest, du musst das eigentliche Verfahren verstehen. Frage nach alten Pflichtenheften und Dokumentationen und lasse dir die Funktion erklären. Am besten von verschiedenen Leuten.
Viel Glück und bei konkreten Fragen gerne auch mehr.


----------



## SoftMachine (23 April 2014)

.
Auf jeden Fall wird die Portierung von 
AEG auf S7 vom Hersteller samt der
Umsetzung der Standard-Bausteine
für einen akzeptablen Preis angeboten.

Und dann von S7 auf TIA dürfte der 
Weg wohl nicht mehr so steinig sein.


----------



## Kieler (23 April 2014)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Auf jeden Fall wird die Portierung von
> AEG auf S7 vom Hersteller samt der
> Umsetzung der Standard-Bausteine
> ...




Deinen Beitrag verstehe ich nicht. Kennst Du die angesprochene Anlage?
Vielleicht gibt es ja den Lieferanten ja nicht mehr?
Woher kennst Du dessen Preisgestaltung ? Warst Du der Lieferant?
Warum soll etwas in Step7 Clasic geliefert werden, wenn der Kunde es in TIA möchte?
Fragen über Fragen !!


----------



## Kieler (23 April 2014)

... war leider doppelt


----------



## Ndjitou (28 April 2014)

Hallo Allerseits,
nach Rücksprache mit meinem Auftragsgeber hat sich rausgestellt,dass der Quellcode ein AKF 125-Programm ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit(durch eine Software beispielweise) dieses Programm in S7 zu konvertieren oder muss man nur das ganze Programm analysieren und neu schreiben?

Danke für eure Antworten.

mfG

Ndjitou


----------



## Ndjitou (28 April 2014)

Eine weitere Frage bleibt mir noch offen: wie könnte man eine AEG 350 mit einer S7-1500 kommunizieren lassen?Ist das überhaupt möglich?

mfG

Ndjitou


----------



## blasterbock (28 April 2014)

Parallel über 8 oder 16 Bit.
Multiplexen von verschiedenen Werten über Aufteilung der Datenbreite in 2x4 Bit oder 2x8 Bit.
Das setzt natürlich bei der AEG Steuerung eine entsprechende Hardware voraus.
In meiner alten Firma war dieses Verfahren üblich, um eine Moeller PS3 mit einer S5 zu koppeln.


----------



## Ndjitou (28 April 2014)

Hallo Blasterbock,
danke für deinen Beitrag.Ich verstehe es aber leider wenig. Könntest du bitte etwas ausführlicher bzw. detaillierter sein? 

mfG
Ndjitou


----------



## blasterbock (28 April 2014)

Man vereinbart eine Tabelle von Werten, die von der einen Steuerung gesendet und von der anderen Steuerung gelesen werden.
Beispiel:
SatzNr 1 Position Antrieb 1
SatzNr 2 Geschwindigkeit Antrieb 1
usw.

Wenn Du mit 2x8 Bit arbeitest, dann kannst Du auf dem einen Byte einen Datenwert (z.B. Position) bereitstellen, auf dem anderen Byte eine Datensatznummer (z.B. 1).
Das höchste Bit des Nummernbytes kannst Du dann als Strobe oder "Daten gültig" Signal definieren.

Also ist der Ablauf :
Schreiben des Datenwertes
Schreiben der Datensatznummer
Setzen des Strobes - Kommunikationspartner liest jetzt den Datensatz ein.
Entweder kannst Du dann über ein Handshakebit von der anderen Steuerung den Strobe zurücksetzen oder aber über eine feste Zeit, innnerhalb derer der Kommunikationspartner auf jeden Fall die Daten gelesen haben muss.
Nächsten Datensatz schreiben

Das ist natürlich nicht die schnellste Kommunikation, aber es funktioniert.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## Ndjitou (28 April 2014)

Danke. Es lohnt sich der Spur nachzgehen. Ich werde es versuchen  so gut es geht umzusetzen.


----------



## blasterbock (28 April 2014)

Noch was, wenn Du 16 Bit Werte übertragen musst, die in 2 x 8 Bit aufgeteilt sind, denke bitte an die Datenkonsistenz.
Die lesende Steuerung muss immer erst das Wort komplett gelesen und zusammengefügt haben, bevor es Gültigkeit erlangt.
Machst Du es nicht, geschehen die wunderlichsten Dinge.
;-))


----------



## erdmann (29 April 2014)

Hallo,

das ist wahrscheinlich auch der einzige Weg zu Kommunikation 

mfg


----------



## erdmann (29 April 2014)

Hallo,

lass doch mal ein paar Stücke Quellcode sehen...

mfg


----------



## blasterbock (29 April 2014)

Ich schrieb "in meiner alten Firma".
Leider habe ich keinen Zugriff mehr auf diese Programme, ist schon eine Weile her.
Der Quellcode sollte aber eigentlich kein Problem sein, da das Multiplexen von Daten doch eine grundlegende Kommunikationsidee ist.
Ob das jetzt ist um mit 8 Bit eine 4stellige BCD-Anzeige (4 Stellen=16 Bit) zu bedienen oder um mehrere kB über eine 256 Byte breite Busschnittstelle zu bewegen (Suconet, L1-Bus).
Tut mir leid, mehr habe ich nicht anzubieten.


----------



## SoftMachine (30 April 2014)

.


Ndjitou schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> nach Rücksprache mit meinem Auftragsgeber hat sich rausgestellt,dass der Quellcode ein AKF 125-Programm ist.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit(*durch eine Software beispielweise*) dieses Programm in S7 zu konvertieren oder muss man nur das ganze Programm analysieren und neu schreiben?
> Danke für eure Antworten.
> ...



Die Antwort habe ich dir bereits
HIER gegeben.
Hast du denn nun schon mal beim 
Steuerungs-Lieferanten nachgefragt?

Der hat nämlich diese Software zum 
Konvertieren.


----------



## Kieler (30 April 2014)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Die Antwort habe ich dir bereits
> HIER gegeben.
> Hast du denn nun schon mal beim
> ...



Lass uns doch mal an Deiner Weisheit teilhaben. Kennst Du die Anlage? Kennst Du den Lieferanten?
Ansonsten machen Deine Aussagen irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## SoftMachine (1 Mai 2014)

.


Ndjitou schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> nach Rücksprache mit meinem Auftragsgeber hat sich rausgestellt,dass der Quellcode ein AKF 125-Programm ist. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit(durch eine Software beispielweise) dieses Programm in S7 zu konvertieren oder muss man nur das ganze Programm analysieren und neu schreiben?
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten.
> ...






@ Kieler

1.)
ich würde eine gezielte Frage von dir nach der gesuchten 
Software durchaus verstehen und auch gern weiterhelfen.
Diese Software setzt die AKF-Programme ähnlich wie 
der S5zuS7-Konverter um.
Das kann man beim Steuerungslieferanten erledigen
lassen.
Und als letzten Schritt von S7 zu TIA (der TE möchte ja
auf eine S7-1500) geht es ja dann nun mal einfacher.


2.)
Ich kenne dich nicht und du bist mir hier zu neugierig nach persönlichen Details.

Also was geht es dich an, wo ich an welchen Anlagen 
gearbeitet habe, welche Preise ich erziele oder bezahle, 
welche Leute oder Lieferanten ich kenne und mit 
welchen ich zusammenarbeite ?


Mich verwundert nach deiner Aussage aus Beitrag #13
deine (wahrscheinlich nur vorgeschobene) Unwissenheit jetzt
nicht mehr, um (vermutlich) nur an Einzelheiten zu gelangen.


----------



## Ndjitou (18 Juni 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe den AKF-Code einer alten AEG-Steuerung durch einem Ingenieur Büro(IB) ausdrucken lassen und muss jetzt den ganzen Code(richtig viel Tipparbeit) in TIA Portal neu schreiben.
Kann einer mir verraten ob es möglich ist den AKF-Code aus der Diskette elektronisch(z.B in Word-Datei) zu sichern?
Laut IB sollte das nicht möglich sein. Somit wäre ich veurteil den ganzen Code zu tippen:sad:

Ich warte gespannt auf eure Rückmeldungen

mfG

Alphonse


----------



## blasterbock (18 Juni 2014)

Hallo Ndjitou,
da wirst Du kein Glück haben. Diese Dateien waren üblicherweise auf einer 5 1/4" Diskette.
Du brauchst ein Laufwerk dafür und den passenden Treiber (vermutlich CP/M, wie die alten Disketten von Siemens).

Wenn man aber drucken kann, kann man diesen Ausdruck mit einem Notebook, welches eine RS232-Schnittstelle hat, abfangen und als Textdatei speichern.
Somit hättest Du dann eine Quelle in ASCII.
Das ist der einzige Weg, den ich kenne, um die alten Programme schnell auf eine moderne Dateiform zu bringen.


----------



## Kieler (18 Juni 2014)

Um welche AEG Steuerung handelt es sich? 
Zumindest bei AKF125 bin ich mir sicher, dass man direkt in eine Datei drucken kann. Das ganze läuft natürlich unter DOS. Es lässt sich bis Windows XP zumindest auch starten. Diskettenlaufwerke gibt es auch mit USB. Man kommt also an die Daten. 
Solange man mit AWL unterwegs ist, lässt sich damit auch weiter arbeiten. Mit suchen und ersetzen kommt man da schon weiter. 

Gesendet von meinem C2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shevek (23 Juni 2014)

Auch zu DOS-Zeiten gab's schon 3,5"-Disketten ;-) Somit ist das Diskettenformat nicht das Problem. Und die AKF-Version, die ich habe (ich bin mir da mit der Versionierung nie ganz sicher) hat auch ganz brav Exporte in .txt-Files erstellt. Man muss halt im Zweifelsfall die Netzwerke vorher auf AWL umstellen, sonst wird's etwas kryptisch zum Lesen...
Aber wenn's wirklich nur in gedruckter Form vorliegt: kann das ein Scanner mit OCR-Software nicht wieder in txt wandeln?


----------



## malu90 (9 August 2014)

Hallo Leute ich bin neu hier, ich bin auf der suche nach dem AKF35 für die AEG Steuerung, wär denn einer so nett und kann die mir irgendwie zukommen lassen?

Dankeschön lg


----------



## pmsystems (20 Oktober 2014)

Hallo - ist das Thema mit AKF35 noch aktuell? 

Falls Ja: info@pm-systems.de

MfG


----------

